# 2 man Mallard shootout!



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth and I teamed up today for a hunt.... hence the 2 hens at the bottom of the pile.. He said I can teas him about it so, there ya go. Of course all hens that do get shot go on the bottom. 

I'm not a greenhead purest but, I'll get them while I can.

pulled a band out of todays hunt too!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

what kind of boat is that? ;-) Nice shoot!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Ok who went 7 for 7 and who stunk it up.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

How many duck bands is that for you? 3 or 4?

Any idea on how many ducks, on average, you shoot before a band shows up? I'm wondering if you're just lucky, or if you just shoot a ton of birds (I suspect a little bit of both).


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

WHAT?????? the band report says banded on 07/30/2015 at FB when it was too young to fly and the SEX is FEMALE!!?....WHAT??? I double checked all the numbers and everything is correct but, that doesn't look like a female to me.


Clarq: its my 6th duck band, as of the past 3 or 4 years I see a duck band for every 65-75 birds I shoot. luck? certainly! tons of birds? guilty as charged


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Well well looks like goose done shot a Bruce/Caitlyn Jenner duckie


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice work again! I'm jelous! Maybe I'll get lucky and have a greenie come by tomorrow while swan hunting, at least a man can hope!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks like an awesome shoot!


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> Fowlmouth and I teamed up today for a hunt.... hence the 2 hens at the bottom of the pile.. He said I can teas him about it so, there ya go. Of course all hens that do get shot go on the bottom.
> 
> I'm not a greenhead purest but, I'll get them while I can.
> 
> pulled a band out of todays hunt too!


Great pile of birds guys, and congrats on the band even though the info got screwed up.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

goosefreak said:


> Clarq: its my 6th duck band, as of the past 3 or 4 years I see a duck band for every 65-75 birds I shoot. luck? certainly! tons of birds? guilty as charged


Interesting... I don't keep an exact count but I figure I'm somewhere between 120 and 150 ducks since I started hunting them and I have one band to my name. Maybe I'm due for another soon.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Clarq said:


> Interesting... I don't keep an exact count but I figure I'm somewhere between 120 and 150 ducks since I started hunting them and I have one band to my name. Maybe I'm due for another soon.


I only keep track of me yearly count and species. How long have you been hunting them for?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Manzquad: here's my report.....It was a rough go for me today. I think the freeze over night either pushed a few out or caused them to sit. 
I missed 2 greener's today. Would have gave me my 7 but, then this dude comes and sets down in front so I watched him for a few minutes before I took'em. Then hours closed

P.S. There were probably 300+ swans that flew into the FB area tonight from the north. 
I don't know if they stuck around but there were easy 300+ just the ones I could confirm. 
Too bad I don't have swan decoys. I guess i'll have to be gay and pass shoot


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

goosefreak said:


> I only keep track of me yearly count and species. How long have you been hunting them for?


I guess this is my 8th season. :shock: Jeez, I'm getting old. And now that I think about it, I may have even more than the 120-150 I was thinking. Maybe not, though, since I didn't shoot many the first few years.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Clarq said:


> I guess this is my 8th season. :shock: Jeez, I'm getting old. And now that I think about it, I may have even more than the 120-150 I was thinking. Maybe not, though, since I didn't shoot many the first few years.


Clarq don't feel disappointed bud, I only have 3 duck bands and this is my 26th season of waterfowling, and I have shot a few ducks over the years. I think it's more than a numbers game,it's just luck of the draw. I know plenty of guys that have been hunting for years and have never shot a banded duck. It took me 20 years before I got my first one. I know there are kids that go on their 1st year youth hunt and pull a band on the 1st duck they ever shoot.:? It's all luck I tell you.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I've killed 2 banded ducks....I've shot a few birds but like fowl said, it is a lot of luck. Just like hole in ones with golf. I've had a quite a few, where as other guys have plenty of stories where the ball was an inch away from the hole.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

utahgolf said:


> I've killed 2 banded ducks....I've shot a few birds but like fowl said, it is a lot of luck. Just like hole in ones with golf. I've had a quite a few, where as other guys have plenty of stories where the ball was an inch away from the hole.


No bands here but just got back into it. Holes in one? None, wife has one-O,-


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> Clarq don't feel disappointed bud, I only have 3 duck bands and this is my 26th season of waterfowling, and I have shot a few ducks over the years. I think it's more than a numbers game,it's just luck of the draw. I know plenty of guys that have been hunting for years and have never shot a banded duck. It took me 20 years before I got my first one. I know there are kids that go on their 1st year youth hunt and pull a band on the 1st duck they ever shoot.:? It's all luck I tell you.


Don't worry, I'm not disappointed. Quite the opposite, in fact. I figured I'd be lucky to ever shoot a banded duck. You should've seen me when I picked it up. I was so excited it was ridiculous.


----------



## brettb (Aug 23, 2009)

Want to shoot a banded duck, target mallards. That increases your odds immensely. Anyone can shoot hundreds of spoonies, teal, divers and never shoot a band. Mallards are banded more than any other duck in North America. Look at what Goosefreak is doing. He is targeting mallards, hence the bands follow. Obviously there is some luck involved, but he has increased his odds. 

My two cents


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

I shot a banded hen jump shooting in malad on a sat my buddy missed his drake went up the next day same spot killed a drake and it was banded what was funny I was thinking it would have been banded the same place nope one was Idaho and one in Utah what's the odds of that.


----------



## Cold Water Copper (Oct 10, 2014)

Go check out your local park where the park goers are feeding the mallards bread. I was at the Layton Park earlier this year and I bet my boys and I counted 20 throughout the park that were banded.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I agree with the mallards/bands theory. I've got a few duck bands over the years, and of those, only 4 are from OTM ducks. (OTM means *O*ther *T*han *M*allards). Mallards seem to have more bands, but then I mostly shoot at mallards.
R


----------

